# 22 weeks pregnant after MMC - still worried



## Baronessgogo

I wish that I could say I am more calm and happy in second tri, but i'm desperately clinging on to my last bit of sanity. I worry about every single thing. I have a doppler which i use each day, twice if i haven't felt the baby move. I am just a bag of nerves. I have been to the hospital twice with stupid things that turned out to be just me worrying. I am even getting on my own nerves now!

There isn't really a point to this thread i just wanted a little bit of a mini rant about myself.


----------



## Starry Night

I thought I'd feel great as soon as I got into the second trimester but then I had another bleed at 14 weeks and I'm just a huge mess. Now I'm looking forward to viability as my save-all but somehow I know I'm just kidding myself.

I miss when the idea of pregnancy was exciting. :( Feel free to rant. Nothing is worse, IMO, than being told to "relax" as if I'm some crazy person. It's better than bottling it all up inside.


----------



## heva510

Hi Hun I'm 20 wks tomorrow an my worrying has increased to point where I'm getting I'll and depressed so ur not alone x x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thanks you two :) glad to see i'm not alone, and i'm really glad you didn't just say "pull yourself together" as some people would.

I have to admit my next big thing is viability, and I am clinging to that with all my might, these two weeks are dragging so much because my mind is telling me that after that datre everything will be alright.


----------



## heva510

I know what u mean I am counting the next 4 wks till viability and a few ppl have told me to pull my self together which hurts as they can't begin to imagine the dark thoughts and worry I have inside x


----------



## hayley x

The worrying never stops, even when the baby is born there are still worrys, probably more worries :hugs: x


----------



## momma2be2011

I'm with you! I've had 2 miscarriages and was super excited that this pregnancy made it past the first trimester. I didn't expect to continue to worry though. I have yet to feel my baby move which makes it even worse. Sometimes I think I feel flutters, but being my first viable pregnancy, I'm not sure if it is. The 4 weeks between appointments are horribly long. I've thought about a doppler, but think I would freak myself out more if I couldn't find the HB. It's rough. The worry is always there, and probably always will be. I wish you all the luck. We'll all get through this in one piece!


----------



## honey08

i was the same, b4 i mmc my first pregnancy i was so sure everything was guna be fine ... till my 12wk scan , then when preg with morgan i was so scared the whole way thro .... still am and hes 18mth , i do wish i cuda enjoyed my pregnancy cos it was perfect and he is now , but u cant help the way ur mind works and worries :cry:

its normal x


----------



## honey08

i was the same, b4 i mmc my first pregnancy i was so sure everything was guna be fine ... till my 12wk scan , then when preg with morgan i was so scared the whole way thro .... still am and hes 18mth , i do wish i cuda enjoyed my pregnancy cos it was perfect and he is now , but u cant help the way ur mind works and worries :cry:

its normal x


----------



## Beanbabe

Honey Im due today and still worried. I found out about my MMC at 19 weeks last pregnancy and this time round I worry every day. 

Its totally normal to worry and i find my self imagining the worst sometimes so I feel prepared for it.

I got through this pregnancy with baby steps. First scan, booking scan, past my mc date, anamoly scan, 24 weeks, 28 weeks etc. I would tell myself that once I reach a certain point I will relax but that point would come and i would move the goalposts. Its ok to do that tho cos to give yourself a goal of term would be to stressfull. 

Whenever you do get a positive day take it and savour it. Enjoy those days when you feel that there will be a baby and allow yourself the days when you dont. Its not as simple as "pull yourself together" but there is light at the end of the tunnell. 

good luck to you all.


----------



## cowboys angel

Liebchen, I'm well past viability and I still worry every day about something happening. It's something you just can't help after you've lost babies like we all have.

I have been feeling the same way as you about all my hospital runs and I actually said something to the doctor on duty about it last time, apologizing. He told me that with a past of losing babies, they would rather have us come in and 'waste their time' to be safe than to not come in because we feel bad/embarassed/whatever and lose another. He said if I was ever concerned about anything just to come in because he'd rather be able to tell me "nope, false alarm, no worries, go home" than "I'm sorry about your loss."


----------



## wee lor

Hi

I am the same after 2 mmc, keep ticking off milestones, scans, 1st tri etc but within a few days relief after each milestone I worry again :dohh:

I think its just natural when you have suffered the devasting experience of losing a child and even when our poppets are born, the worrying will continue lol, welcome to parenthood :happydance:

I feel sad sometimes that I don't have the innonence of pregnancy and the ignorance of what can and does go wrong. I also feel guilty sometimes for feeling nervous/anxious/worried instead of embracing and enjoying this pregnancy that I have fought so hard to achieve, although I am estactic at being pregnant :happydance:

Good luck to everyone for the remainder of your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

Good luck to you too! I understand what you mean about feeling guilty for being nervous/anxious/worried. I hate that I don't seem to be enjoying this as much as I should....even though I REALLY REALLY love being pregnant.


----------



## Lauraaraa

you defo arent alone, i am petrified. 

i am starting to get down about it all, i feel like i cant enjoy this pregnancy and that makes me so sad inside. 

i havent bought anything for baby yet as i darent, i know for a fact i will put it off til th last minute. 
my mam and bfs mam are buying things for th baby, but i just feel scared.

i thought once i got past the amount of week i had my m/c at i would be ok, but wasnt, then thought once i got past 12weeks i would be ok, but wasnt, then thought right once i get to 24 weeks i will be ok, but wasnt. 

worry now and i am 28weeks, just dont think i will stop worrying til she is here safe and sound in my arms, even then i will worry. 

i know i need to stop it, for my own sanity, but i cant. 

its making me snappy towards bf, and i feel horrible for it.

then when something like the amanda holden tragedy happens and i read about it, it sets me off again, and i get a instant mad feel of panic, heart starts racing and i cry. 

not to sure what to do tbh. 

but you defo arent alone, i think anyone who has suffered a loss will feel this way, its only natural 

:hugs:


----------



## cowboys angel

I feel the same way. Like my world will never be 'right' until I hold my baby girl in my arms.


----------



## Baronessgogo

well i reached 24 weeks today, im happy about it but still absolutely terrified something will go wrong.


----------



## cowboys angel

Congrats on hitting 24! :hugs:


----------

